#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Key Topics and Trends on Snapchat

## Bhavya

Recently, Snapchat has shared a new trends report thst highlights all the key topics searches that have seen increased discussion between Snapchatters. Have a look at key Snapchat topics and trends in the below infographic.

----------

